# aniracetam



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

has anyone here tried aniracetam. i think i'm gonna get some and was wondering if anyone had tried it. i'm pretty sure it would have a pretty descent impact on DP. some people seem to think it would be good for DP as well http://www.squidoo.com/anxiolytics . if anyone else wants to try it out let me know.


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> has anyone here tried aniracetam. i think i'm gonna get some and was wondering if anyone had tried it. i'm pretty sure it would have a pretty descent impact on DP. some people seem to think it would be good for DP as well http://www.squidoo.com/anxiolytics . if anyone else wants to try it out let me know.


Actually I'm seriously considering taking piracetam.







(since NAMDA receptor antagonists like ketamine or dxm (see robotripping) induce dissociation, it makes sense agonists should take it away)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a problem with that link, at the end he´s like "by the way heres the most important stuff" and then he links to stuff that he gets revenue from. But maybe that is just me being cynical and anticapitalistic. I can totally see these meds/supplements working.


----------

